

Help Improve Web Typography with ttfautohint - sixcorners
http://pledgie.com/campaigns/15816

======
sixcorners
Found it on the Google Web Fonts blog. It's not currently there though. The
html of that blog post can be found here:
[http://www.google.com/reader/atom/feed/http://googlewebfonts...](http://www.google.com/reader/atom/feed/http://googlewebfonts.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default?r=n&n=100)

